# burlington northern iron ore layout



## livinfulltilt (Aug 18, 2010)

Was wondering if anyone knew where I could get some hoppers in N scale. Im looking for BN, and they are like the ones in this video link at 2:21.

I have never built a layout before and I think I want to try something similar to this layout. Nothing fancy, just a nice scenic layout with a few buildings etc. 

suggestions welcome!

you tube link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6g_iv6zpesg


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Try ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/N-Scale-Hopper-Southern-70241-/290464244960?pt=Model_RR_Trains


----------

